# cant decide!



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

im lookin at gettin some zillas for my brute. i was thinking 26" and i was planning on getting a rdc 2" lift also. ive been doing alot of reasearch and ive been reading that the zillas usually run a little short and everybody says get 27"s or 28"s. i really dont wanna mess with my clutches and all that crap. will 26"s look ok with a 2" lift? i figured i could get away with them without clutching. or should i step up to a 27", but would i definetly need to re clutch then? what are your guys opinions?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure about the zillas, but my co-worker has a brute with 27" mudlites and it acts good without clutching. He even uses the brute to pull a set of discs on the deer lease. I really don't see the zillas having enough extra grab to require clutching.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I ran 28"x10" swamplites with a inch n a half lift and stock clutch, everything ran great and it still turned the wheels well. You would be fine with 27's man. IMO


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i ran my 28 zilla's for about a year without any clutching work. stock springs and never had any problem turning them. in fact i had to stand on my back rack to hit a wheelie because i was simply spinning the rear tires so much. really had no problem at all. once i got into mud riding i changed the springs just to get a little extra but IMO it wasnt absolutly necassary


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would do the 27s too. Your clutch will be fine as is, and if you have to lift it, it will look better then with the 26s.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

get the 28" tires. you wont be sorry


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

steeler said:


> get the 28" tires. you wont be sorry


 
^^^ what he said. :agreed:. and i didnt need a lift to clear the 28's. but looks and feels alot better with the rdc lift now :rockn:


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i think ill prolly go with the 27"s, i think they will be plenty big for what i need. i mostly trail ride and ride snow. with a 2" lift the bike should sit about 3 inches higher then.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

My 05 750 has had 27" mud lites on it ever since I bought it new and still runnin the original belt and stock clutch components and mine has been through tons of hard mud run competitions, tons of hrs pushin snow, and haulin trailers with lots of wood. Just use common sense when it comes to selecting low and high gears and you will never have a prob. Check and clean yer clutch system once in awhile and lube it and you will be fine.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

sounds good thanks alot


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

27" zillas wide/skinny combo will fit stock wheels no problem right?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont see why not.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

alright just wanted to make sure. im gonna go with 27x9x12 up front and 27x11x12 in the rear


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you will like the zillas they are a great tire.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the 27's will fit great on the stock rims... 28's may rub the gas tank on the back... especially when you lift it...


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Go with 27 in they work the best


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i got a price from pureoffroad for $350 for the tires shipped. that seem decent? wild boar has the cheapest prices but dont have free shipping so it comes to about the same price


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*


steeler said:



get the 28" tires. you wont be sorry

Click to expand...

agree'd... these are 27's w/ no lift.*














































*Like I said, 27x11 on all 4 w/ no lift. So 26" w/ a 2" lift is going to look really strange. Get the 28's and the 2" lift and you should be good to go. If you want better low end but dont want to mess w/ anythign or spend a lot of money just get an almond secondary spring from EPI (like $20) and she'll sling them like they were stockers.*


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i was gonna get the 27's


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

this is 28's with no lift. i have been running my 28's with no lift for the last year and have had no problems. I have the lift in my sig but pulled it off cause it was cheap and gave me problems.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

well ill just do some 27's and get a slip on exhaust then instead of lift :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

throttlejock27 said:


> i got a price from pureoffroad for $350 for the tires shipped. that seem decent? wild boar has the cheapest prices but dont have free shipping so it comes to about the same price


www.mudthrowers.com FTW


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i just ordered some 26s and a hmf pipe. im gonna hold off on the lift for now and figured the 26s will be fine for what im doing. i mostly just trail ride anyway and hit the occasional small mudhole. tires sould be here thursday or friday and exhaust wont be shipped out till the end of the week. hmf said they dont have any pipes in stock and are making everything to order. :thinking: got a pretty good deal on the slip on though. $195 directly from hmf.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Post it up once you get it all on there, b/c as you know:

:worthless:

:bigok:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

throttlejock27 said:


> i just ordered some 26s and a hmf pipe. im gonna hold off on the lift for now and figured the 26s will be fine for what im doing. i mostly just trail ride anyway and hit the occasional small mudhole. tires sould be here thursday or friday and exhaust wont be shipped out till the end of the week. hmf said they dont have any pipes in stock and are making everything to order. :thinking: got a pretty good deal on the slip on though. $195 directly from hmf.


Which pipe did you get? The Utility?


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Post it up once you get it all on there, b/c as you know:
> 
> :worthless:
> 
> :bigok:


 10-4 will do!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> Which pipe did you get? The Utility?


 yea i got the utility. heather from hmf was on kawieriders.com they are a sponsor there. retail was $259 i think


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

I run the hmf utility and it sounds sweet.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

sweet, i cant wait to get it and rip around the house :rockn:


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

i ran a set of 29.5 swamplites without reclutching and i am currently running 29.5 laws without reclutching i would go with 28s if u are getting a lift the brutes got more than enough to turn 28s without a prob


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i already ordered the 26"s. if i wanna go bigger and get a lift ill get some bigger ones latter or something.


----------

